# 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild Body and Easy Flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Needless to say, this is a very mild cigar, potentially boring for those expecting more but not distasteful in any way. This cigar's flavor is as m...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild Body and Easy Flavor


----------

